# Anthrasmagoria's art



## Anthrasmagoria (May 22, 2019)

Hope I can create a thread for posting some of my digital works. 







This one is for a new webcomic I am doing which is about to come out. The first chapter will be out soon on Tapastic, once university is over with for this summer.


----------



## BunBunArt (May 22, 2019)

wow!


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (May 22, 2019)

Thanks.  I know it's not the usual style for most furry type art, but I don't seem able to pull off the smooth animation-like style too well like everyone else.


----------



## Tec (May 22, 2019)

This is really astounding even tho the forehead looks kind of uncanny for me.


----------



## KD142000 (May 22, 2019)

Wow! Looks awesome to me!
You definitely have a cool style, that's for sure!


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (May 22, 2019)

Thanks! I agree Tec, this was a sort of proto-cover design before I did any character sheets, so my dog design is a bit 'off'.


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (May 25, 2019)

I'm going to post some various stuff in here, so I don't clutter up the forum 
Anubis totem:





www.deviantart.com: Anubis totem


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (May 29, 2019)

Chibi Hachiko sculpture. (Also for sale)


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jun 9, 2019)

This one's for sale in my store currently: anthrasmagoria.storenvy.com: Anthrasmagoria


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jun 14, 2019)

Sad Pug design for merch. 
You can find my merch here: https://www.zazzle.co.uk/store/anthrasmagoria
And here: teespring.com: Anthrasmagoria


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 29, 2019)

Oh my goodness, it's adorable and terrifying.


----------



## FIlth Bat (Jun 29, 2019)

Love it all!


----------



## Lucha (Jun 30, 2019)

the sculptures are really cool!


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jul 1, 2019)

Thanks! I'll post some more up soon. Always have new ones on the table.


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jul 4, 2019)

Bit of fun.


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jul 6, 2019)

This one is from a while back but I still think he's pretty cute.


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jul 9, 2019)

Older commission.


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Inkstars (Aug 6, 2019)

these are all so awesome!


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Aug 9, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Aug 11, 2019)

Gmork bust commission


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Dec 4, 2019)

Plush teddy Ludo.


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Dec 5, 2019)

Commission.


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Dec 5, 2019)

Another commission, from a while ago.


----------



## Renneon (Dec 5, 2019)

wow, the figurines are incredible ! I really love your coloring on the first painted piece, it's very detailled and beautiful ♥♥


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Dec 6, 2019)

Thank you!  Yeah, I want to post up some more digital work when I can, I haven't been able to do as much of it as I would like this year. Maybe 2020 will see me getting more of that on the table.


----------



## Marcl (Dec 6, 2019)

Woah... You have really cool stuff here! Amazing figures and amazing art on the first page!


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks! You have some pretty neat pixel works in your gallery yourself.


----------



## Marcl (Dec 7, 2019)

Anthrasmagoria said:


> Thanks! You have some pretty neat pixel works in your gallery yourself.


Oh geeze, thanks


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jan 4, 2020)

Environment concept sketch, characters from my graphic novel.


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jan 7, 2020)

Friendly Yan


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jan 8, 2020)

Just an FYI, I am currently open for commissions, sculpts or 2D digital, drop me an email if interested


----------



## kiroku (Jan 8, 2020)

I am IN LOVE with your painted style. I will definitely be checking you out!


----------



## kiroku (Jan 8, 2020)

Anthrasmagoria said:


> Chibi Hachiko sculpture. (Also for sale)



I couldn't help myself. I just got this from you!


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jan 8, 2020)

Thanks so much! <3 I'll get it packed up tonight for you and ready to ship tomorrow. 

(P.S. I'll send you parcel tracking on Storenvy.)


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jan 27, 2020)

Last sculpt of 2019.


----------



## shirogu5 (Jan 28, 2020)

Oh hey! I have seen your amazing artwork on DA already, such a pleasant surprise to see your awesome work here aswell  I look very much forward to more of your cool artwork!


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jan 28, 2020)

shirogu5 said:


> Oh hey! I have seen your amazing artwork on DA already, such a pleasant surprise to see your awesome work here aswell  I look very much forward to more of your cool artwork!


Aw, thanks! ^^;


----------

